# Richtig in den Pedalen verkeilen? wie gehts?



## JTD_KEEPER (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin bis jetzt nur CC gefahren und das immer mit Klickis.
Jetzt will ich auf Freeride/DH umsteigen, da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr so lange Strecken fahren kann.

Ich habe mir über die Jahre wohl die falsche Fahrtechnik beigebracht.

Mit Klickis ist Hinterrad anheben, versetzten oder ein Bunny-Hop eben auch sehr leicht.
Ich habe es noch nicht versucht aber ich denke ich kommt locker bis zum Punkt wo es mich über den Lenker haut.

Allerdings ist es mit normalen Flats für mich sehr schwer das Heck vom Boden zu bekommen ... so 15-20 cm und höher geht es nicht.
Und richtig stabil und sicher ist es auch nicht.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich zwar mit dem Fuss auf der hinteren Pedale recht fest verkeile aber der Fuss auf der Vorderen rutscht mir immer weg.

Das bringt natürlich Unruhe in die ganze Sache.

Also verkeilen:

Fuss hinten = Pedal schräg, Fuss reinpressen und Hacke anziehen

Körperspannung ist auch klar. Spannungsbogen vom Lenker zur Pedale aufbauen.

Aber was macht Ihr mit dem Fuss der vorn ist?

Hab mir schon paar Videos angeschaut aber die Bewegung kommt recht schnell und man kann nicht wirklich etwas sehen.

Wenn man etwas über Fahrtechnik nachliest steht da: in den Pedalen verkeilen  .... aber wie steht da nie.

An den Pedalen selber kann es aus meiner Sicht nicht liegen. Ein Freund von mir bekommt das Heck auch mit Plastepedalen hoch.
Der macht das allerdings schon so lange, dass er mir nicht erklären konnte was er da macht. Kann ich auch versehen mit Klickis hab ich auch nie drüber nachgedacht.

Wäre euch echt dankbar versuche es jetzt schon fast 4 Monate aber es wird nicht besser.


----------



## darkJST (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass du mit dem vorderen Fuß das selbe machst wie mit dem hinteren, wie solls auch anders funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist von der Fahrposition/Situation abhängig was der vordere Fuss macht.
Ich wollte grad ein oder zwei beispiele posten und mir ist aufgefallen, dass verschiedene Fahrer bei der gleichen Situation die Füsse gleich haben. z.B beide Pedale nach vorne gekippt. beim nächsten Sprung der vordere waagerecht der hintere nach vorne gekippt. Aber alle immer gleich.

Wenn du das Hinterrad eh schon hochheben kannst, hast du ja schon die richtige Technik. Der Rest ist Übung...


----------



## flyingscot (20. Oktober 2011)

Man kann sich zwar auch zwischen den beiden Pedalen etwas verkeilen, aber meistens ist damit gemeint, zwischen den Pedalen und dem Lenker Körperspannung aufzubauen. 

Z.B. hier:




Ich verkeile mich während des Drops zwischen Lenker und Pedale, die Fuße drücken auf das Pedal, die Hände kontern die entstehende Kraft am Lenker (ich drücke mit den Händen quasi den Lenker von unten hinten nach vorne oben). Durch die Körperspannung bin ich dann wie in einer nach außen wirkenden Schraubzwinge im Rad eingeklemmt.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (20. Oktober 2011)

@ flyingscot ... das Bild hattest du ja schon mal reingestellt und gelesen hatte ich das auch. Wenn ich den vorderen Fuss so habe wie du auf dem Bild ... dann rutscht der weg sobald ich etwas höher komme.

@ Pilatus ... hab ich auch gesehen. Vorn gibts wohl sogar mehrer Möglichkeiten. Mal Spitze unten und Hacke oben, mal Hacke unten und Spitze oben ... bei einigen sieht es sogar so aus, als liegt der Fuss nur grade auf und macht garnichts.


Hatte mich auch schon gefragt ob der einfach nichts macht aber mit nur dem hinteren Fuss kommt ich nicht weit und stabil ist es auch nicht.

Ich vermute mein Fehler kommt daher, dass ich ja mit Klickis vorn ordentlich mitziehen kann und das steckt jetzt drin.

Hatte auch überlegt ob es wie eine Art Zange ist aber sobald ich versucht mich vorn zu verkleinen rutsch ich weg.

Und wenn ich den vorn ganz schräg stelle, bin ich zwar fest aber komm noch weniger hoch.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Oktober 2011)

Einfach fahren und nicht dran denken. Irgendwann machst du das intuitiv.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Oktober 2011)

JTD_KEEPER schrieb:


> Wenn ich den vorderen Fuss so habe wie du auf dem Bild ... dann rutscht der weg sobald ich etwas höher komme.



Du meinst beim Bunny Hop? Dann machst du ihn aber prinzipiell falsch: Für den Bunny Hop braucht man sich quasi gar nicht verkeilen. Das Hinterrad wird nicht durch die Beine nach oben gezogen! Der Hinterbau kommt allein durch das Nach-Vorne-Drücken des Lenkers nach oben. Die Beine muss man dann zwar anziehen, aber die Füße bleiben quasi von selbst an den Pedalen.

Das Verkeilen mit dem "Hacken unten" am vorderen Fuß ist ganz praktisch, wenn man den Lenker locker halten will. Man ist dann nämlich leicht zwischen beiden Pedalen verkeilt ohne Lenker als 2. Punkt. Bei Drops und Sprüngen hat das allerdings den Nachteil, dass man bei der Landung leichter von dem Pedal abrutschen kann, bei dem man den Hacken unten hat.


----------



## sebbo87 (20. Oktober 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Einfach fahren und nicht dran denken. Irgendwann machst du das intuitiv.



War bei mir genauso. Empfehlenswert ist aus meiner Erfahrung das Fahren über auf dem Boden liegende Baumstämme zu üben. Vorderrad drüber, dann Hinterrad drüber "heben", wobei man in die Pedale drückt und die Beine zum Po zieht. Ich denke, so habe ich mit Körperspannung üben angefangen und es auch gelernt.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok also wenn ich das hier so lese scheint es keine ideale Technik zu geben?
Würde sagen es ist eher eine dynamische Sache und von der jeweiligen Situation abhängig? 

Da kann ich also lange nach dem idealen Weg suchen, weil der immer etwas anders ist eben nicht wie mit Klickis.

Richtig??


----------



## Gurgel (23. Oktober 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Einfach fahren und nicht dran denken. Irgendwann machst du das intuitiv.



So dachte ich auch immer. Das Ergebnis sehe ich bis heute auf meinen Schienbeinen. 

Zum Thema: Bei mir gehts am besten, wenn ich am vorderen Fuß die Ferse nach unten nehme. Auf die Art bleibe ich v.a. lockerer in den Beinen und kann besser abfedern. Ist aber wohl auch etwas Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pilatus (24. Oktober 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch immer. Das Ergebnis sehe ich bis heute auf meinen Schienbeinen.
> 
> Zum Thema: Bei mir gehts am besten, wenn ich am vorderen Fuß die Ferse nach unten nehme. Auf die Art bleibe ich v.a. lockerer in den Beinen und kann besser abfedern. Ist aber wohl auch etwas Geschmackssache.



Schienbeinschoner?

es ist eben von der Fahrsituatuion abhängig wie der vordere Fuss steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (24. Oktober 2011)

Genau, beim springen stell ich mir das schwierig vor mit Ferse unten beim vorderen Fuß.


----------

